
Trying to promote my product for the health industry in Australia - bsoni
http://captaindanko.blogspot.com/2015/07/trying-to-promote-my-product-for-health.html
======
hulahoof
What a great read!

Marketing is mentioned early on but I feel the route to the interview was very
valid, I would be interested to see how a revised version with their feedback
taken into account played.

